# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  IGS Games random on-line dungeon generator

## princeofcups

This is still a work in progress, but I would be interested in any comments or suggestions about my random dungeon generator.  It can be found at: http://www.igsgames.com/Utilities/DungeonGenerator  If it's not working, then I'm probably debugging something or adding new tiles.  The plan is to flesh out the room descriptions, and add encounters/items for BRP, T&T, and OSR.

Anyway, I found a hash background in another forum that is attributed to Tom Cardin.  I cannot PM him until after 5 posts, so if he is reading, or someone else can PM him, I'm interested in using the tile on my dungeon, and am looking for the artist's approval.

For the record, we pretend to be a real company, but have never actually sold anything.  I think our LLC expired this year anyway. :-)

:: Edit by ravells:: generator moved here:  http://princeofcups.com/utilities/DungeonGenerator/

----------


## Bogie

Very Cool!  Excellent quick map generator,  Simple, yet more professional looking than a lot of the map generators I've seen.

Here are images of 3 maps I made in a matter of seconds, minimal trial and error.  And it is capable of making MUCH bigger maps than these.

----------


## Feadel

This is a very useful tool for any setting that uses underground lairs.  It would be especially useful to be able to make a printable version (hint, hint).  I would suggest leaving a "blank" option for the encounters and descriptions so that people who use other systems can add their own information.

----------


## Elzevir

Great tool ! Goes directly in my bookmarks !  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

This is superb! It does diagonal corridors and rooms and curved corridors too!! Great work! I assume that the text for traps and structures etc is coming?

Edit:: If it's possible I would like to see a way in which the user could customise the contents of the rooms but having a user created spreadsheet or similar that the program can call on.

----------


## Lukc

I am IMPRESSED. Nice!

----------


## Anoril

Hi!
Fantastic! Great! Marvellous!

I'm used playing with dungeon generators but none get to this level of quality!

A question though: do you developped your own engine or do you make use of on-shelf one like NBOS Inspiration Pad Pro 2?
Another one: do you search for developper backup to go faster in research/development?

 :Smile: 

Very impressive! Thanks!

Anoril

----------


## tronos76

Grrr! Not working for me - just getting the same pattern. Sure it's awesome when it's working properly tho!  :Smile:

----------


## joão paulo

very interesting online solution for make dungeons!

----------


## princeofcups

> Edit:: If it's possible I would like to see a way in which the user could customise the contents of the rooms but having a user created spreadsheet or similar that the program can call on.


I'm hoping to have enough options to accommodate everyone.  What would you like to see?  So far I'm planning more/fewer rooms/traps/encounters/treasure.

----------


## princeofcups

> Hi!
> A question though: do you developped your own engine or do you make use of on-shelf one like NBOS Inspiration Pad Pro 2?
> Another one: do you search for developper backup to go faster in research/development?
> Anoril


It's all custom in code, although I have borrowed ideas from other on-line dungeons.  It's pretty basic PHP front end, perl back end, with flat data files.  If you are interested in helping out, let me know!

----------


## princeofcups

> Grrr! Not working for me - just getting the same pattern. Sure it's awesome when it's working properly tho!


That happens when I'm debugging a tile.  I don't have a dev instance yet.  That's not true.  The live instance IS the dev instance.  :-)  So please try again.

----------


## Klyxan

Very nice.  One of the best RDG's I've seen thus far.  I like the simplicity.  As for options, Map Only (just to avoid generating stuff people may not want), export options (PDF being the primary -- painful but very handy),  Background is missing that classic TSR blue color...   That's all I can think of offhand.

Great job thus far.

----------


## Korash

save/export/print options are a must I think. It is a shame to generate these maps and not have  way to save them...

Very nicely done, and I am gonna hit you with my rep stick...such as it is.  :Smile:

----------


## bloodymage

Another goody to make my life easier!

----------


## drow

very cool, clever use of sprites and CSS positioning.  how many tiles do you have?

----------


## Redrobes

I must have missed this one when originally posted. Yes this is a very good dungeon creator. I can see how most of it works but there's some clever coding in there to work out which base tiles join up since the edges of most of the tiles are not similar. Good use of CSS and style. I think you could save the dungeon just by saving the web page so I don't see that as an issue. Same with printing it. But maybe by setting the title of the web page to the dungeon name it would help when saving it or maybe breaking the page into the map and the room descriptions would be beneficial when printing it.

Top marks tho all around.

----------


## Freevo

Less than a year has passed and now the domain is not registered any more. This means the map generator is not accessible. I still kinda hope to be able to give it a try some time. It looks awesome and very intelligent. It is very rare to see diagonal corridors and rooms underneath each other. So much more promising than the most of online map generators.

----------


## princeofcups

> Less than a year has passed and now the domain is not registered any more. This means the map generator is not accessible. I still kinda hope to be able to give it a try some time. It looks awesome and very intelligent. It is very rare to see diagonal corridors and rooms underneath each other. So much more promising than the most of online map generators.


Sorry about that.  I let the old domain expire, and I've moved the generator to my personal site at Princeofcups Dungeon Generator.  I have not updated anything for a while, but plan to get back to it at some point.  I'm working on adding creatures and room descriptions.  Donjon is making me look bad.  :-)

----------


## princeofcups

> very cool, clever use of sprites and CSS positioning.  how many tiles do you have?


Each tile has multiple versions with little sub tiles to make the connections line up.  It's 306 tiles at last count, with 2527 variations.  I'm still not happy with the way that they connect, and keep planning to redo it from scratch.  Maybe that's why I never finish anything? :-)

----------


## princeofcups

> save/export/print options are a must I think. It is a shame to generate these maps and not have  way to save them...
> 
> Very nicely done, and I am gonna hit you with my rep stick...such as it is.


On the Mac, I just print/save to PDF.  I'm not here to coddle you Windows users. :-)  Seriously, there's no intermediate step to grab the map and pdf it, so it'll have to be done on the browser.  If anyone knows of a good way to do this, let me know.   How does Donjon do it?  So classy...

----------


## Urist

Windows users can get print to PDF functionality with a virtual printer.
Wikipedia has a list of a number of them.

----------


## Ciorstaidh

Wow. This is awesome. As much as I love to make my own dungeon maps, I often don't have time and these ones look sooooo good! You just made my life so much easier! Thank you!

----------


## danarki

This tool is simply amazing! I'm way too busy with school and work to map out a dwarven city by hand - your tool did it perfectly for me on the first attempt. Thank you!

----------


## killiuswhisperwind

this here is a pretty nifty tool, i like it much

----------


## jtougas

Incredible. In just a few minutes I created a 156 room dungeon !! Most Excellent work !!  :Smile:

----------

